# How to edit my posts?



## LzzrdBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

I am unable to edit my Project Build thread as I see no Edit button. How does one go about editing a post here at RFUK??? Thanks!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can edit a post within about 15 minutes of making it. After 15 minutes you can't edit; just reply to it and add another post.


----------



## LzzrdBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that simply makes no sense. Adding post after post would essentially be spamming my own thread. Think I'll just link to another board...much easier that way. Thanks!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

well no it doesn't to be honest; it makes a lot more sense.
The boards are listed in latest replied to order so if you edit yours when it's on page two it'll stay on page two; but when you reply and update it, it takes it back to the top of the page.
It also makes it easier for other people to know that you've updated the thread as the updates are the latest reply rather than having to search through the original post for the reply.... Also makes it easier for people to quote and reply to a specific part of your thread (especially when people seem incapable of deleting the part of a post that they're not replying to and just leave the important bit).
Also cuts down on scamming potential on classifieds. If you can edit something whenever you like a 1200g female pastel royal can become an 800g normal male with no proof of what it originally was.


----------



## LzzrdBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Meko said:


> well no it doesn't to be honest; it makes a lot more sense.
> The boards are listed in latest replied to order so if you edit yours when it's on page two it'll stay on page two; but when you reply and update it, it takes it back to the top of the page.
> It also makes it easier for other people to know that you've updated the thread as the updates are the latest reply rather than having to search through the original post for the reply.... Also makes it easier for people to quote and reply to a specific part of your thread (especially when people seem incapable of deleting the part of a post that they're not replying to and just leave the important bit).
> Also cuts down on scamming potential on classifieds. If you can edit something whenever you like a 1200g female pastel royal can become an 800g normal male with no proof of what it originally was.


I get what you're saying. However, most board/forum packages include options for specifying what and by who, can be edited. For instance, classifieds could be set to NO EDIT. Or, with allowed edit and archive of previous originals. Most communities I'm a member of simply allow you to post a single statement in reply to an OP when it's updated. This, obviously, sends the thread back to the top of the New Posts list. The detailed info I'm providing in my Project Thread is posted in a format which requires said post to be edited when new information is added. I feel that by posting replies with additional steps/info/pics/etc. it would simply serve to confuse the reader as it would be very difficult for he/she to find which step goes with which picture, and/or which step came first, second, last, etc.

As I said, I understand the reason for blocking edits but there are other ways to achieve the sort of control the Admins seek.

For now, I'll simply update a single thread at GF and link to it from this board.

Now that I'm thinking about this, maybe it's a UK-thing. lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

could be a UK thing.. lol
i always prefer to see additional posts the updates on, for me personally i find it easier to keep up with the thread when i can go to the last updated post and see the new pictures.


----------



## LzzrdBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Meko said:


> could be a UK thing.. lol
> i always prefer to see additional posts the updates on, for me personally i find it easier to keep up with the thread when i can go to the last updated post and see the new pictures.


I see your point. But... If I add pictures in a reply for step 2 out of 10, then update step 2's instructions and add both the pics and the update in a reply to a thread that's already 10-20 posts deep, the reader of the OP will most likely never see the reply which contained the revised info or pics. If the original post contains replies, the reader is then forced to sift through the replies in search of my next post outlining the next step in the process, or worse, containing revisions to previous steps.

Some boards get around this issue by providing a category/forum where posters DO have the ability to edit their posts. Generally this type of category/forum is reserved for continuously updated information. For example, how-to's, terms of use, guidelines, policies, photo threads, video threads can usually be edited as numerous replies would do nothing more than clutter the thread.

When I found Becky Wheeler's thread on her canyon viv build I ran into the same issue I'm talking about. I had to go from one page to another searching through poop-loads of replies which contained NO information regarding the actual process she followed. Finally after piecing together all of her instructional posts I copied them to a Word document so I could read them all at once. In my opinion, this is a pretty shabby way of doing things. It took me nearly 40 minutes to search the thread, assemble the posts from Becky which actually contained instructions and steps for the build, and put them in MS Word. If everything had been contained in the OP, I would have been able to read through it all at once and get the info I needed quickly.

Like I said, I get the reasons for this but when it comes to my intentions and this particular project thread, the restrictions in place simply inhibit my ability to create an informative, educational, and clearly stated how-to.

Once I've completed the build I'll probably return and post a new thread containing everything. At least that way it'll all be in one place and easily accessible.

Thanks for the input ya'll!


----------

